# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الإنتصار للصحابة الأخيار

## العاصمي من الجزائر

*جاء في مجلة الإصلاح السلفية الجزائرية السنة الثانية العدد السابع محرّم / صفر 1429 ه الموافق ل جانفي / فيفري 2008 م هذه القصيدة الجميلة للشيخ عبد الكريم لخذاري حفظه الله - وهو إمام استاذ بقسنطينة - في الردّ على الرافضة والذبّ عن أعراض الصحابة وأمّهات المؤمنين وهي بعنوان الإنتصار للصحابة الابرار فما إن قرأتها حتى عزمت على نسخها ونقلها إليكم فلتفضلوها مشكورين :
الإنتصار للصحابة الابرار
تقاسيم وجهك يا لبنان قد ظهرت ... ونصرك الرفض من شام ومن يمن
فكيف يا أمة الإسلام غضبتكم ..... لمن يسب رسول الله في العلن
ومن يطاعن عرض المصطفى جهرا ... وهل هناك لمثل العرض من ثمن
ومن يسب أبا بكر وثمرته ... وثمره عائش الصدّيق باللعن
وكيف تلعن أمّ للعلى رفعت ... وزانها الصادق المصدوق بالمنن
هي الفقيه حديث المصطفى حفظت ... وستر أحمد صانته من المجن
هي المسابق سبقا ليس يدركه .... وعلم عروة يروي شامة الزمن
وكيف تطعن في صدّيق أمّتنا .... وصوت صاحبه وقر إلى الأذن
(دعوا صاحبي) بل سبوا صاحبه ... وأغلقوا خوخة الصدّيق بالكفن
بل كفروه وهدم الدين همهم .... وبايعوا أمّة التوحيد بالفتن
يا من يسب أبا حفص وقرّته .... وابنه الحافظ المجنون بالسنن
غاب الرجال وذاق الدين غيبهم ... وليس يفرح إلاّ عابد الوثن
كفى بفضلك يا فاروق مدحكم .... من النبي فأنت الفحل في المحن
أذلة الناس يا أحثال أنفسكم ... أمثلكم يبلغ العثمان ذو المؤن
هو الذي قد سقى الإسلام من عطش ... وبئر رومة ينسي لذة اللبن
منه الملائك تستحي وبقعته ... قد اشتراها وباع الترب بالعدن
إذا تكلّم جيش العسرة انصرفوا ... كما المنافق في ذل وفي وهن
يا ثالث العشرة المشهود جنتهم ... أكرم بصهر رعى النورين في السكن
يا منّة حازها العثمان دونهم ... هي الشهادة في فضل وفي دين
أبا تراب عصي الدمع قد مكروا ... وليس يقبل سب الصحب من نتن
هو الشفيق لهم حبوا وإن كرهوا ... هم الرجال رعاه الدين والوطن
ابن السيوف التي حلت محلهم ... مذ غادروا الدار صار الدين في حزن
أين الفتوح التي زانت معاوية ... بل صان دينا وعلاّه بذي المدن
يسفّ ملاّ لأهل الكفر أجمعهم ... والترب يركض والرايات بالسفن
هذي الزلازل لا تبقي ولا تذر ... تذلّ قيصر تكوي قلب ذي يزن
سل الفوارس عن كسرى تنبّؤكم ... بأنّ اسد الشرى أسمى من الدرن
أبا عبيدة يا هاما لامتنا .... هل محنة الدين غلاّ راحة البدن
يا من يسبّ أبا هرّ ويطعنه ...  طعنت نفسك والأخيار لم تهن
روى الحديث بآلاف مؤلّفة .... والجوع يقتله واللبس من خشن
هو الذي ترك الدنيا بأجمعها .... قد نلتموها مخانيث من السمن
هذي القصور لكم في كلّ ناحية ... والأكل والشرب كالأنعام والضأن
أنتم زناة وباسم الدين عهركم ... والسلب والنهب باسم الخمس في الجفن
والعين تبكي على فرج لقاصرة ... كذا الرضيعة للسادات في حضن
سادات إبليس عاشوراء يومكم .... ويوم خمّ فروج الناس لم تصن
وفي العراق محاريب لنا انهدمت ... وسنة المصطفى المختار في شجن
كم أحرقوا عالما والعين ناظرة ... والقيد يقتله والرمح في طعن
وزوجه الحرة المستورة انتهكت ... باسم السبيّة أين الرأف بالظّغن
داسوا الكتاب وأحيوا عهد قومهم ... في يوم بغداد والتاتار والركن
في كلّ ركن لهم قتل وغائلة ... إنّ الروافض شرّ الشرّ والخون
هم الخيانة تمشي اليوم في صور ... على العمائم والجبات واللّحن
في كلّ لحن لهم قول تسمعه ... وفي جسومهم بسط من الحسن
عليهم لعنات الله دائمة .. وصحب أحمد حقّا سادة الزمن*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزاك الله خيرًا على النقل.
لكنَّ الأبياتَ بهذه الصورة المنقولة بها هنات قليلة...
من مثل:
(*تقاسيم وجهك يا لبنان قد ظهرت*)
وأخشى أن تكون العهدة على الناقل وليست على الناظم.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> جزاك الله خيرًا على النقل.
> 
> لكنَّ الأبياتَ بهذه الصورة المنقولة بها هنات قليلة...
> من مثل:
> (*تقاسيم وجهك يا لبنان قد ظهرت*)
> وأخشى أن تكون العهدة على الناقل وليست على الناظم.


أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك ورغم أنّ أخاك لم يفهم وجه إعتراضك إلاّ أنّ العهدة -إن ثبتت- فهي على الطابع والناشر فقد نقلتها كما وجدتها والله اعلم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وجه اعتراضي من جهة استقامة الوزن .. بارك الله فيك.

----------

